# 46 inch deck to 42 inch



## rkman (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a 1992 Yard King / Murray 18 hp twin cyl. Is supposed to have a 46 inch deck on it, but when originally purchased the gentleman bought it with out. I can not locate the 46 inch deck part # 403337MA, and was wondering if a 42 inch from the same era will fit on with minor alterations Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

RK, I would sure think so, but must admit that someone with more wisdom in this area, would have better info for you. Nonetheless, I did want to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I would think it would work as long as the hookups match, and belt to engine matches etc.


----------



## rkman (Jul 10, 2010)

*Update 46 inch to 42 inch deck*

I thought I might add is that the Model of the tractor was 46300X5B that was built in 1992. The complete mower deck assembly part number was 403337MA which is no longer avaialble any where. The tractor is vitually brand new and I would like to put a deck on it. If you know it would work and you have a model number of a tractor that had a comparable 42 inch deck that would work then I can cross reference and get the actual deck part # I need. I have attached a schematic of the original deck if this can help in any way. Thanks again and any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rkman (Jul 10, 2010)

Is there anyone that can tell me of a source that can cross reference my above question to see if it would fit. I am getting desparate but don't want to spend a bunch of money and not have it fit correctly. Thanks again


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I always go to jackssmallengines.com they have all the exploded parts view info if you have part, and model #s.


----------



## rkman (Jul 10, 2010)

I tracked down a 38 " deck. I am posting pictures of it. Can anyone tell me if it will work on the tractor posted at the beginning of this thread. Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

According to the PDF file and eyeballing the 38" deck - it looks pretty close with the mounting points - i would think the decks are almost all similar ( if it has the same style lift handle and deck actuator) - wouldnt hurt to see if it fit.


----------



## indianajo (Apr 15, 2009)

*42 deck on a 46*

The 1988 46" Murray I have got has a three blades instead of two and is a lot shorter than the 1998 42" I have got. I don't think a 42 will fit instead of a 46 because of clearance from the front wheels to the back wheels. Lots of used mower decks on craigslist farm and garden section. Hope you can find a used one. Murray also did some private branding, i think older Scotts mowers were Murray, but this is based on what someone on craigslist said.


----------

